# Certificate of qualification



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi can any one let me know what is the certificate of qualification. If i get that i can add 50 points more .current score is 387.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

satyabysani said:


> Hi can any one let me know what is the certificate of qualification. If i get that i can add 50 points more .current score is 387.


Google is your friend...


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Google is your friend...


Yes ur right...but all the details we coulnot find on it...if google says everything then y the forum is created..!!! take it easy..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

satyabysani said:


> Yes ur right...but all the details we coulnot find on it...if google says everything then y the forum is created..!!! take it easy..


I believe you'll need a minimum of 450 points so you still don't qualify.


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe you'll need a minimum of 450 points so you still don't qualify.


Dear Auld Yin,

could you tell me whats the best way to increase my score so that i could reach to 450. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

satyabysani said:


> Yes ur right...but all the details we coulnot find on it.


You will have to be self-reliant if you want to survive immigrating to Canada.

But let me help you figure it out:


> What is a certificate of qualification for the Federal Skilled Trades Program?
> 
> It is a document issued by the body that governs trades in a Canadian province or territory. It proves that a person is qualified to work in a certain skilled trade. This means that they have passed a certification exam and meet all the requirements to practice their trade in that province or territory.
> 
> Depending on the province, this certificate may be called a “certificate of qualification” or a “qualification certificate.”


source (via the link provided by WestCoastCanadianGirl):
What is a certificate of qualification for the Federal Skilled Trades Program?

So: you will have to figure out what your trade is, and who the governs that trade in the province you would like to life, and contact them to see what they need.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

satyabysani said:


> Yes ur right...but all the details we coulnot find on it...if google says everything then y the forum is created..!!! take it easy..



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

satyabysani said:


> Dear Auld Yin,
> 
> could you tell me whats the best way to increase my score so that i could reach to 450. Thanks in advance.



You can't figure this out by yourself?


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> You can't figure this out by yourself?


I tried and i found that i need have a masters degree which gives additional 27 points. Im looking for any other alternative.!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

satyabysani said:


> I tried and i found that i need have a masters degree which gives additional 27 points. Im looking for any other alternative.!!!!


Improve your English score.

Get a job through Job Bank or a Provincial Nomination.

Marry a Canadian person.

Beyond that, not much else can be done to improve your CRS rank... I wouldn't bother trying to learn French - _that_ evaluation exam is difficult, so unless you have a background in French you cannot learn the language well enough in a short time to get a high score on it (I would have problems getting a decent score and I took French when I was in school and I also occasionally talk to my husband in French).


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

satyabysani said:


> Hi can any one let me know what is the certificate of qualification. If i get that i can add 50 points more .current score is 387.


I'd like to know who told you that a Certificate of qualifications adds 50 points to your score. The Certificate of Qualifications will not add anything to your score. The FSTP is not fairly assessed in EE because any trades education is not recognized and is not allocated any points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JT9688 said:


> I'd like to know who told you that a Certificate of qualifications adds 50 points to your score. The Certificate of Qualifications will not add anything to your score. The FSTP is not fairly assessed in EE because any trades education is not recognized and is not allocated any points.


Pretty sure that he's desperately trying to get in and grasping at straws.


----------

